# Weekly Competition 2018-34



## Mike Hughey (Aug 21, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2* 
*1. *U' R2 U F' R F U F U2 
*2. *R' F2 U' F' R U2 R' U2 R' U' 
*3. *U' F U' F2 U F' R U R 
*4. *U R' U R' F' R' 
*5. *U2 F' R' F2 U R F U2 R 

*3x3x3* 
*1. *U F2 D B2 L2 D L2 D B2 D B2 F' D B2 R F D' U' R2 U F 
*2. *F2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 D U L2 R' B L D' F' L F L F' U 
*3. *B2 R2 F U2 F' D2 B D2 L2 F D2 R' D2 B2 L2 F' U' F2 D' U' F2 
*4. *B2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D R2 D L R D' F R' B2 L2 D R 
*5. *F D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 F2 R D U2 L2 F R' D' R2 B' L2 

*4x4x4* 
*1. *Rw Uw' F' D2 L2 R U2 B2 R' Uw Rw Fw' D' L2 D2 Uw U2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw' L U' L2 R2 B Uw' B' L B2 Fw' U' R U Fw Uw2 R2 F2 Rw B'
*2. *Rw R' B' R2 Fw2 F' U L Rw' U' B2 Fw R2 U Fw2 F L D Fw' L R Uw' Rw Fw L2 Rw' B' R2 F' D Fw' F R' Fw F2 Rw' D2 R Fw F2
*3. *Rw2 Fw D' F' Rw' R F' D' Fw' L Rw2 D' Uw B2 R2 U R D' Fw F D R' U' R' F' U Fw2 D2 Uw2 U' L D U2 Rw' R2 D Uw B Uw' L2
*4. *B F2 D' U2 Fw' L2 U L Fw L2 F' U' R2 D' U2 F' D Fw Uw2 Fw' U2 R2 Fw L2 Uw F D Rw2 R2 Fw Uw' U' F' L2 Uw' Rw Fw2 D2 U2 B
*5. *B2 Uw2 Fw2 F' R D L D2 Uw L' F2 R Fw' D U2 Rw U L' Rw' F Rw R' Fw L Rw2 B' Fw D' U2 Fw L R2 B D2 Rw' R2 B F2 Uw U'

*5x5x5* 
*1. *Rw Bw' F2 L' Lw' R' B' Uw' L' Dw Bw2 F2 D R' D Dw2 F2 R' Dw' F2 Lw' R' B Bw F' Uw' B' Uw B U2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 R2 U F2 Lw2 Fw' Dw' R' Bw L' B' D' U Rw2 D2 Rw Fw R D U' Fw2 Rw D2 Dw2 Rw2 R Dw' R'
*2. *D Bw' R' Bw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw2 R' Uw U' L2 F' R' F Dw2 Bw F' D2 Fw2 Lw' Uw F D2 Rw2 D' Uw2 B' L' R' Uw Rw' D Dw' Uw Bw' L B2 D' L Lw B2 Bw Uw R' Uw2 Lw Rw' Bw' L' Lw' Rw' R' B2 U' L2 Dw2 F2 D2 R Fw2
*3. *Lw B Lw' B' Rw2 U Lw' R Bw' F2 U2 Lw' Uw' F2 L' Fw' F D2 L' Dw B F Rw' U' F2 Dw U L' Lw Fw2 R' Dw' Uw2 B Uw Fw' L' Rw2 Uw F Rw2 Dw2 U2 Lw' Uw' Lw2 B' R' D Uw2 Fw2 U' Lw Uw L Rw' Dw Uw' L Bw
*4. *Lw' Rw2 Dw' Rw D' B2 L2 R2 Bw2 D2 L D' L2 R2 Fw' Lw2 D' R2 B2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw Bw2 U B2 Fw2 Dw2 U' Lw' Bw2 L' Rw' Uw' L' R Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 Dw' Uw Lw2 Uw2 Bw' D' U' F' D' Dw2 R' D F2 Lw B F D' Bw L R Uw2 B'
*5. *Dw2 U2 L' D2 F2 U2 L2 Rw' R2 Fw U Fw D Uw' U2 L2 Lw2 Rw' R2 Dw Lw R2 Dw Uw2 F' Rw Uw U' L Uw2 Rw2 B2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw U Fw2 F2 R' D' Rw' Uw2 Lw' F' Rw Uw' Lw B Lw' F D' Lw Dw' Uw' R Bw' Rw' B Fw Dw'

*6x6x6* 
*1. *B 2F F 2R2 R' B2 2D' 2U L B2 3U2 B2 2B' F2 U' B F' 2U2 3R2 2B' 2F' 2L2 2R D2 2L2 3F' 2U L' 3R' B2 2F' F2 D2 2D U' 2L' 2R D 2D2 3U2 3R2 3F' 2D' U B2 2B' D' 3U L2 2F L' 3F' 2F2 2D R 2F' F2 L 3R F 3R 2R2 R 3U 2F 3U 2B 2F2 2L F2
*2. *2B L' 3R' D2 2D' 2R2 2D' 3R 3U2 U' 2L' 2B 2L' R D' 2U2 L' 2R' B2 2D L' 2U' 2B' D2 U2 2F' F' D2 B 2B F 2U2 R' D2 2B2 2L R' 2F' 3R D 2D2 2U U 2B' 3U 2F 3R' U 2B L' 3R' 2R' D' F' U 2L2 3R2 B2 U 3R2 D R D 3U 2B' F' 2L 3R2 2R' 2U2
*3. *F' 2R B' 2B2 3F2 D2 2F F2 L 2B' 2R2 B 3F 2D 3U 2L2 B 3F2 U' B L R2 D 2L' 3F' 2R2 D2 2D B2 3F F' 2R' F' L 3U U 2L' R2 2B2 3F' 3U 2L2 3R' R 2B' L' B 3U2 2R2 B 2B' 3F' 2F2 2D2 R2 3U U 2F' 3U 2L 3U' U 2B2 L2 U2 F' 2D' 2U2 B2 3F'
*4. *2F D' 3R D R B2 2U 2R2 R 2B2 F 2U2 R 2B2 D' U' 2R' R 3F' 2L B 2B2 3U L 2U2 U2 2R2 3U' 2F2 2L' 2F' F' 3U' 3R R' 3U 2U L2 2L2 B L2 R' 3F2 D R2 B 2B 2L D2 L 3U2 2R R 2D2 3U 3R 2D 2B2 2F' 2L' F 2D' 3F' L' 2U L 2F2 R' 2D' 2F
*5. *R2 2B2 3R2 2R2 R2 2D' L2 D' 2U' F D 2L 3U2 2B2 3R 2D L' 2L' B 2U2 F 3U2 U' 3F' 2D2 3F2 2F' L' R2 3U 2B2 D' U B2 2B 3F2 3U2 L' R 2F' 2R' 2U L R 2B 2L2 3U2 3F2 2R' 2U F2 3U' R2 2B L' 2R2 D2 2U2 R' D 2F U' 2F2 R D 2U2 U B' 2F2 F2

*7x7x7* 
*1. *2L' 3R2 2R' R' D 2D2 3L 3D F2 D' 3B2 3F2 2D 3U 2B' 3F 3R' 2B R2 3U' 3F' R' 3F 3U 3F 2D 3D2 L2 3D2 B' 3F 2F' 2D 2B2 2D2 2U U' 2R 3D' 2L R2 3D 2L' R 2F F' 3L 3D' 2B' 3B 2F2 D 2B' 3L 2B' 3U2 3F 2F' F' 2L 3L2 3B' F' R' 2U F 2L' 2R2 3B 2D 3D2 3U' F 3R2 3B' 3D L2 3L' 3B 2U U 2R2 3B 3R' 2F' L' 2U' 2F2 F 3L 3B 2R' B 3F 2L2 F 3R2 2R' F 3L'
*2. *3B 2D2 3D' 2U2 U 3L2 3D2 2U' 2B2 D2 3D 3U 2U 3B' 3F2 2R2 U' 3B2 L' B2 3F F' 2R2 2B2 3F' 3R' R' 2B' 3B 2U' R' 2D2 3U 3B' 2U' F 3U B2 2B2 3B 3L 3U' 3R R' 2B2 3F2 F 2D2 U2 L' 2B2 2R' R' F 3U' F U2 3F2 L' B 2B 3B2 U 3F' 3D U 2L2 R' 3B2 2F' 3D' 2L' 3R F 3R' 2D B2 2B' R 2D 3B' 3R2 2U' R 2B 2U2 L 3R2 2B 3D2 3U' 3L 3B2 D 3U' F2 R 2F 2D' 3L
*3. *2U2 3L B F 3R2 3B' 2F R' 2D 2L' 3R2 2R' F 3R' 2R2 2F2 3D2 3U B 3F 3R2 3U2 2U 3B L' F 3D' 3F 2F 2R2 2F 3D 3U' B' 3B' 3U2 2U' 2L2 2B 3F' 3R 2U' 3B2 3F' L2 D2 L' R' 3D2 3B' 3D F 2D R2 F' R2 2D2 3U' F 2U2 R2 2U 3F2 2L2 R 2U2 3R' 2R 2U' 2B 3F' 2D 3D2 L2 2R' 2B' D' 3D' 3U 3R' 2R 2U' R' D' 2F2 2D2 2B2 D 3L' F 2U 2R' B' 2R U F 3L' F2 2L B
*4. *2F2 D' 3L' 3F' R D' 2U 3L2 2B2 2L' 2D' L' D2 L' 3L2 2R' U2 3R2 2R 2U2 3R2 3F F2 3D2 3L B 3F 2F' 3R' 3B' 3U2 F2 U' 2L' D2 2D U2 B2 3L' 3U' 3R2 D L 2R2 R 2B D 2L R 2F' 3R2 B 3B2 3L2 3R 2B2 2D2 2L' 3B D 2B' 2F2 F 3L' 2U' 3L2 3U 2L' 3B' 3L 3R D2 3U2 R 2F2 L2 3D' U2 B2 2B 2L 2D 3R2 R' B' 3D' 2L 3L 2F L' 2U2 3R' B' 3F' 3L2 F' 3U 2B 2R2 2B
*5. *L2 2L' D' 2B 2D' 2B 2U2 2L2 D2 3D' 3U 2U2 U' 2L' 3B2 3F D' L' 2L' 2B' 2L2 2D' 3L 3R' 3U 3B2 3F 2F D' 3B F' 2U2 L 3U' 2U U 2B2 L' D2 2D2 3D 2U' L2 3U' 2B' 3F 2L' 2D 3U 2F2 2D 2B' 3F' 2F2 U2 2L' 2B 3B 2L2 R' F2 D' 2D U2 2F2 D2 3R' 2R' 2U' B2 2B' 2D2 3U2 2L' 3B2 3L' F2 3L2 2R' 2D' 2F' 2R2 3B 3L' D2 R2 B2 2D B 2D2 R' 2B' D 3U' B' 3L2 3D2 3L' R 2D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded* 
*1. *R2 U F' U R2 F' R2 F' R2 
*2. *F' R' U2 F' R2 F' U F2 U2 
*3. *U2 R2 U F' R' U' R' U2 R' U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded* 
*1. *F2 R' U F R D F L2 B F2 D L F D L U D' R' B' F2 R Fw' Uw'
*2. *R D2 F2 L B L U B' R2 U L U2 F' R' U2 L' D' F R Fw' Uw
*3. *F L U2 R B2 F2 D' L2 F L' B R B F U2 F2 B' R' U2 B Rw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded* 
*1. *B' U Rw R Fw2 D2 L B2 Fw' R U Fw' U2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 L2 B2 L' U2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 U R' B2 F' D' Uw Rw2 B' Fw2 R' D2 Uw' R' Fw2 D R Uw'
*2. *L R2 Fw' R' B2 Rw U Rw R B F2 R' D' L D' Fw D Uw2 U Fw2 F Rw F2 Rw R Uw' B Rw2 B2 D' Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 Fw D Uw' Rw Fw D2
*3. *L' Rw' B' F L2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 R' D L2 F L2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 F D2 Rw' B Fw' F' Rw B R2 Uw U R Uw' L2 Rw2 Uw B D2 F' L' D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded* 
*1. *D Uw' F' Lw2 B' R' Uw Fw D2 Dw' Uw F Lw R' B2 Lw2 Rw' Uw' R Fw2 Dw' Uw U B' F Dw U Rw2 B2 L' Fw F2 U Lw2 F' L D' U Rw Fw' R' B Uw2 L Uw Bw2 D Dw2 Lw' F2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw' R2 B F' Rw D Fw Lw'
*2. *Rw Dw2 Uw Fw Uw L R2 B Uw L' B2 Fw U2 L' R' Dw U2 Lw' B Rw B R2 F' Rw Dw2 Uw' U2 F D' Lw D R' D' Lw' Rw' Uw F' Lw B2 Bw Fw' R2 Dw L Dw L' F' L2 U2 Lw2 Rw Fw2 F R' Dw2 U B2 D Uw Fw'
*3. *Dw' Uw Bw' L' Dw L' Fw' R F2 Lw Fw2 F Uw Fw R' Uw U2 Fw D' Dw2 Fw2 D2 R F' Uw2 F2 R D2 R2 Fw' Lw' Rw' Fw2 F' D2 B Lw' Rw' Dw2 U' F L' Dw U2 Lw R2 Uw' B2 Lw' Rw' D' Fw2 F D Uw U' Bw' Dw Bw2 Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* 
*1. *3F' 2L 2R R2 B2 2B 2L' 3F F U' B2 2B' 3R' 3F L' 3R U2 3R2 R' 2F 2D 3F' 3R2 F 2D 3U 2U' U2 L 3U' F L2 2R' R' 2D' 2R' 3U 2L' D2 3U2 R' 2F' F2 R2 2U' U' 2R2 R 2B D 2B2 2R D' 2R' B' U' 3R2 2D2 3U 2F' 2R' 2F 3R' F' L' 2R D U' L2 2B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* 
*1. *3U 2F' 2L 2B2 2F' D L' 3L2 D2 3F' 2D 3B 2L U 3F D U2 3L2 R' B U 3L 2D 3F 2U2 F2 2R' 3D' 3B2 3F F' 2U U' 2L2 D2 2U B' D2 2B 2L2 B2 2U' L R2 2B2 3B' 3D' B2 3U2 3R2 R2 3F 2F' F D' 3U' L' 2F' 3D 3U2 2B 3F' 2F' U 3L' 2B F2 D' 3F2 3D' F 2L2 2R' 3B2 3R 2U2 2B' 3F2 D' 3U2 3B' 3U 2B L 2D2 2L' 3R 3U' 2U 2F' 2R2 2D2 U2 3F' 3R R2 2U' 2F2 F D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* 
*1. *L' R2 D2 U2 R U F' D' L U F B D' U R' F' D' L2 B R Fw' Uw
*2. *B D R D' U R' B2 R2 D U' B' R D B2 D F2 U' B2 U' B F' Rw Uw2
*3. *D U B2 R' U' L' R2 U' B2 D R U2 D2 F' D' L2 F' L2 R' Fw Uw'
*4. *U' F' D F2 B' D' B2 L2 D R' L2 D2 U' R2 D' L F R' L' Fw Uw
*5. *F' U2 D F B' U F' B' L' U2 L2 R B' L2 B2 U2 D' F' R2 U D' Rw Uw'
*6. *L2 B U2 L2 R B2 U2 R2 L' F' D2 L D R F' D2 L' R' D Fw' Uw2
*7. *D' F' L' R U' B L F U' L2 R F' R2 F2 R L B L F R' B Rw Uw'
*8. *B2 L' U' D' L' U2 R' L' U B' D U' F U' D R' B2 D' R2 U' B Rw' Uw2
*9. *F' U' R L2 B L2 R' F2 B2 L2 B' F U2 D2 B' D' L B' D U' Rw Uw'
*10. *U' D' F' B D2 U L' R F' L D U2 R2 D U' F' D2 R' L Fw Uw'
*11. *F B2 U L' U2 L2 R' U2 B2 U' B' L B U' R D F R2 F D' R Fw' Uw
*12. *F' D2 U R U2 F' L2 F R' F' L2 B' R F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 Fw' Uw'
*13. *B' D' L R F2 R' B D2 L2 B2 F U L D' F U2 B' U2 R2 L2 Fw' Uw
*14. *D2 F' B2 R' D2 F B2 R2 U' R' D2 B F' R2 B D2 U' R2 L2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*15. *D' L2 U' D2 L2 U D F2 L2 U R2 D' U' F' B R' D' U B2 F' 
*16. *U' L D B F D2 R' D' L' F2 D2 B' R' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R U R2 Fw Uw'
*17. *B' L' B D R B' L' D R' F2 R B2 D' B2 R' B U2 L R2 F2 L Fw' Uw2
*18. *R' F2 L' D' U L U2 F2 D L2 R' D' U2 L2 F U' D L2 D2 F D Fw' Uw'
*19. *D' B2 U' L2 B' F' L2 F2 D' F' L F' U2 F R2 L' F2 R' D2 U' Rw2 Uw
*20. *L2 D' R B R2 F L2 R' U' R L U' D2 R U L2 F' R B R2 B Rw Uw2
*21. *F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' D2 B' U' D F' R U L2 R' D U2 L' U' R2 F' Uw2
*22. *R2 D' R' B2 U2 D L2 D2 B U2 R' F' B D' U2 F D B2 R' Fw Uw'
*23. *U D2 F' R L2 U L U2 L F' D F R2 F' B D2 U2 L B U' Rw Uw
*24. *F2 U' B D' U' R2 L U2 R F L2 B R' D L2 F' B' R' L2 F D2 Rw2 Uw
*25. *L2 R2 U2 B F2 R L B' D L F' R2 U D2 B2 R D2 B2 L B2 Rw2
*26. *B R' U' D B F' D' B F' U2 L2 U2 D2 F2 D U L2 D' B' Rw Uw2
*27. *U B' D2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 B2 R' U' L F R2 U' R F2 B L2 F' R' Fw' Uw
*28. *R B' F' R U2 D F2 R2 F2 R' D2 R F' R D U2 B D B' Rw' Uw2
*29. *R' D2 F' R' B D' R' F2 R B R B2 U' F' D' U' R2 U' D L Fw' Uw'
*30. *F' R2 D' B' F D R L D R' B' L2 U F B' D2 U' B D' L' Uw2
*31. *D2 R2 B U' R' F2 U L' U2 D F' L' R2 U2 D L2 U2 F' B Rw2 Uw
*32. *L2 U' D' F2 B' L' U2 B2 U' L D' B L D' U R2 L F L2 U' B Rw' Uw2
*33. *U' F' L' R' U B' U' D B' U' D' F2 B' U' D' L U2 D R' F' Rw' Uw'
*34. *D' F2 B2 R2 D R' U2 D L2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 Rw' Uw
*35. *D' F2 U' F B D2 F B' U' R2 F' R D2 F U2 L2 F' R' D Rw2 Uw2
*36. *U B2 R2 D2 U' R' L2 D' L R' F' L U L R2 D2 F2 L B2 Rw Uw'
*37. *U2 L2 B' L' U B2 U' F2 U D2 R2 B' F D2 F B L2 B' D F2 Rw' Uw2
*38. *U B2 F R2 U2 D' R2 B U2 L2 D L' D L' F2 U2 L B2 L F' Rw Uw2
*39. *U D2 L R U D' F' B R L F B U' F2 D' B' D' L' B' Rw Uw'
*40. *B2 D' F2 L' F R' L U L2 F2 R' L2 B' L' F2 R' B F2 D2 Rw Uw'
*41. *F U' L' B' U' R' F' L2 D2 L R' F D L B' L' R B' U R D2 Fw' Uw2
*42. *L2 F' U' R' F' U2 F2 L' R F' B2 D' F2 U B' F' U' B2 L' 
*43. *D' L D F' B L2 R U' L2 D' L B' F' D R U R' B2 R U Rw' Uw
*44. *B2 L B2 L D F2 B2 L' R' U D' L' D' L F L2 B2 F' L2 F Rw Uw2
*45. *B D' R' U2 R2 U' L2 B' D2 R' B2 D R' U B R D' F2 L2 B R' Fw Uw2
*46. *F2 L2 U' D2 F' R2 L' B' L F' D2 L2 F' D' F2 B' R U' B R' U Fw' Uw2
*47. *R L2 D2 R B' D L' F2 U2 R F2 U2 D2 F2 D F L2 R' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*48. *F U2 D L2 R2 U F' L' R2 U2 B2 U F B D' R B2 R2 U2 D Rw Uw2
*49. *B L' F' R' L2 D2 L' D' L D2 B' F R L U' B D2 F B2 L' Fw' Uw2
*50. *L2 F U B' F' D' R' D R' D B2 R2 L2 U2 L U' F2 R' B R2 Fw' Uw2
*51. *D' L R2 B2 U' B2 D' L U L D2 U' R' U F U' B L2 U2 L D2 Rw' Uw
*52. *B' U' F' R' U' R2 F L' B' U L D' L2 B' R' L' D L2 F2 R' F' Rw Uw'
*53. *U2 D F B2 U' F' L' F2 R' D' B2 L2 R' B2 D R2 D' R' L' F' D Fw' Uw2
*54. *U D2 B' F2 L2 F' U2 R D U' R' D2 R2 F R F B2 L2 D2 R2 U' Fw Uw
*55. *B2 F2 U' B2 U2 B' D U L D' F D U B D2 U' L R' B2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*56. *F' L2 U L2 R2 D' L2 B U L D B' D B' U D F' R2 U' Rw Uw'
*57. *F2 D2 F U' D L' R' U F' D' U2 B2 U R2 L F2 B' R2 D' B Rw2 Uw
*58. *B L B R2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 F' R D B' R U' B' U F R' Fw Uw2
*59. *U L2 F U2 L F' L B F L2 F L2 F2 D U B2 F2 U2 L2 U Rw' Uw2
*60. *D' F' U2 F' U F L' R B2 D2 R F' U2 R' F' U2 L2 D' U' F B Rw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed* 
*1. *R2 B D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B D2 L2 R' D' L2 F' U2 F' R' F2 U 
*2. *B L B R2 L U' R L F' D F2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 
*3. *D2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 F2 L' R' F2 D B' D2 F2 R' U' L' R2 D' F' 
*4. *D' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' F L2 D' R' U' F' R' D L2 U' 
*5. *B F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 B2 F' U' L' D' U L F L' U2 L' B' 

*3x3x3 With Feet* 
*1. *B2 D' U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D R2 B' D R2 D' B R2 F D' L' F' 
*2. *F2 L2 B2 L' B' R' D' B2 R F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 
*3. *D' L2 D F2 L2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U F' U B2 D B' R B2 U F2 L 
*4. *U' R2 L U R2 D' B U D2 B D2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 L2 
*5. *L2 D B' R' L D2 B' L' B' U' F2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble* 
*1. *R2 U R' D F R' D2 B R' F' U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U L2 U R2 
*2. *B' R U2 L' F2 B' D' B2 R B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' 
*3. *B2 U2 B F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 F2 R D' R U' L' R F' L2 U2 
*4. *U2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U' R' D L F U R2 D L U' B U 
*5. *B2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U R2 D B2 U F R' B2 D F2 U' B R' F2 D' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* 
*1. *R' U' F B D2 L2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 U' R' D2 F2 U' R F' R U' L2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay* 
*2. *R2 U2 R U F2 U2 F' U R U 
*3. *R' D2 R U2 F2 L2 F2 R' U2 B2 F D U' L D' R2 D2 R B2 F' L 
*4. *D2 Uw2 B Rw2 B Rw2 B2 R' Fw Uw' L' Uw Rw2 D R' D Rw2 B Uw L2 F2 Rw' B F2 Rw2 D L R Uw' L' B' D' R2 F' Rw' F L Uw' Fw' U'

*2+3+4+5 Relay* 
*2. *R2 U' R U F2 R' U F2 R2 U' 
*3. *B2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 R U2 F D' L F2 R D L' B 
*4. *Fw' Uw2 R2 U2 B' F D2 U2 Rw Fw2 R' Uw' B D Uw' U R2 U R2 Uw' Fw2 F U' Rw' B' L' F' U' Rw' D F L2 Fw' F Uw' U2 Fw2 Uw R2 Fw2
*5. *Lw2 Dw' L Dw Lw' D' L2 Rw R2 D' B' Uw Rw2 Dw2 U2 R D' R2 Dw2 B' Uw' B2 Lw2 D2 Dw2 U B2 Fw U' Rw F R D2 B' Bw D Fw' D2 Uw' Fw' U' R' B' Fw2 L B' L2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Bw2 D2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 U' Bw' F2 U

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay* 
*2. *R F U2 F' U F' R F2 
*3. *L' F U' B D R2 D R F2 L' B2 U F2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 U' 
*4. *Rw2 D2 Rw Uw' B R2 U' F2 L D2 U' F' D2 L Fw Uw' B2 R' B' Rw' B2 L2 Rw2 B2 Fw' Rw2 F Rw' B2 Fw R D2 F2 D' L' R D2 Rw R2 F
*5. *F' L' Dw' L' Lw' Rw2 F2 L2 Bw2 U Bw' D2 Rw2 R' Uw R2 Dw' Fw2 Uw2 Lw' R' Uw Rw2 R2 B R' B' Dw F2 R B' U2 Rw' B' Fw' R' Dw U' L' Fw' D2 R' B' Fw' L' B Rw Fw' F' Rw' Bw2 Rw2 D Bw' R' Bw' U' L2 Uw' R
*6. *2U' U2 2R 3U' U 2F R 2F2 L' 3U 2U U2 L2 R 3F 2R' 3U 2B R2 3U U2 L R F 2L 2R2 D' R' 2D' L 2L2 3R2 2R' B' 2R2 2U' 3R 2R' R F' R U2 2R' B 2B' 2R' B' L2 2D L 2D' 3U' U2 2F' F2 2R 2U 2L' 2U' 3F' 2U2 3F L 3R2 2U F' 2U' 2B' 3U L

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay* 
*2. *F R' U' R U2 R' F U' R U' 
*3. *L D2 B2 D2 L' F2 L' D2 L2 B2 D' F L U2 F L' U' B2 R B2 
*4. *Fw2 F Rw' R Fw2 U2 Rw R2 Fw' Uw' B' Fw' D F2 Rw R' U2 F D2 U' Fw Uw U B2 Fw2 D2 Uw Fw D' Uw2 B' Fw2 F2 L2 B2 Rw2 Uw' U Rw' F2
*5. *U B' Fw2 U2 Lw D2 Uw' F2 L2 U L' Rw2 Uw B2 Bw' F2 Rw' D2 Dw L2 Bw R2 Uw2 L F2 D2 Uw2 F2 Lw' Dw' Fw2 F2 D' Bw Fw' Dw Uw' R Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw D2 Fw' F2 D' Lw' Bw2 Fw' L2 Lw2 F Lw Fw2 U2 L2 Lw2 Rw' B' R
*6. *D' 3U 2B 2F 2R' 3F2 2F' D F' U2 3R 2R2 3F' 2L' 2R' B 2D2 2L 2R 3U' R2 2U' 2R 2U2 2R' F2 2U' U 3R F2 R 2B 2F D 2B 2F2 2U2 F' 3U2 3R R2 D2 2L' U2 R2 F 2L2 3R' 2B 3U2 R2 D2 U' B L D' 2D2 U2 2R 2F' R D 2D 3U U 2F' 2L 2B' 2R B
*7. *F R 2D2 3R 2R 3D2 3U 3L R B2 2U U2 3L' 2R 3D 2U 2L2 B' 2B 3F2 3D 2B' 3B2 3L2 B 2L' 3U U L2 2L' 2R 3F 2L2 3U 2L' 2D2 B' 2B' 3F F2 3L2 R' F2 3U' B F D' 3U 3L2 R2 3F F' D R2 F' 2U2 3R' 3U 3R' 2R B 3F2 3R2 F 3L' 3R 2B' 3F' 2F2 F' 2D 3B 3R' D2 2D2 2F 2D2 B' L2 3U' 3B' 2F' 3L F2 D 2L' 3D2 L' B2 3R 2R 3B 2F2 2R' B2 U2 3R2 R2 2D2 U'

*Clock* 
*1. *UR4- DR2+ DL2- UL4+ U5- R6+ D3- L6+ ALL3- y2 U6+ R0+ D3- L4- ALL1- DR DL UL 
*2. *UR5- DR0+ DL5+ UL1+ U6+ R3- D4- L2+ ALL3- y2 U1- R6+ D1+ L2+ ALL3+ UR UL 
*3. *UR5+ DR5- DL3+ UL1- U1- R5+ D3+ L1- ALL3- y2 U0+ R5- D3+ L4+ ALL6+ 
*4. *UR2- DR5- DL2+ UL1+ U5+ R1+ D1+ L5+ ALL5- y2 U6+ R2+ D3+ L1- ALL4+ DL 
*5. *UR6+ DR0+ DL5+ UL3+ U4- R2+ D2- L6+ ALL1+ y2 U1+ R5+ D5- L2+ ALL1- UR DL 

*MegaMinx* 
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx* 
*1. *U L R' L' U B' R' U l r b u 
*2. *R' L' B' L B' L' B' l r' b' u' 
*3. *U' R U' L R B' R' B' r' b' u 
*4. *L U B' U R L B R l' r 
*5. *U' L R' B' L B R U l r' b' u' 

*Square-1* 
*1. *(1, 6) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-3, -3) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -1) / 
*2. *(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (5, 5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (4, 0) / (4, 1)
*3. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0)
*4. *(3, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-4, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (6, 4) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, -4)
*5. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, -4) / (3, -3) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (4, -5)

*Skewb* 
*1. *R' L' R' B' L' B L' R' U' B' U' 
*2. *B' L' R L' U B' L R' U' B' U' 
*3. *L B U' L B' L U' L' U' B' U' 
*4. *L' U' L B U' B' U' R' B' U' 
*5. *U' L' U R B' L R' U' L B' U' 

*KiloMinx* 
*1. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*2. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*4. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*5. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford* 
*2. *F R F' R2 F' R U F U2 R2 
*3. *R2 B D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F' U2 R' D R' D2 F2 U' L' D' F U' 
*4. *Rw' F' D2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L' Fw' U' L' F2 Rw' F2 D R' B Fw L2 R' B Fw2 Uw2 U' F Uw2 L' B F' Uw' R' B' Fw' F2 D2 Uw' U' L2 R2 B2 L'
*5. *Fw Uw U' Bw Fw' Lw Dw2 L2 Lw' Bw' Fw R U' B' Bw Fw L2 D' B' Uw Rw Dw2 R' U' Fw2 Uw2 U' Bw' L Bw2 F L' Lw' R' B2 D Bw2 U Lw D2 U' Lw' Fw F' D' L' Lw' R2 Dw2 Bw' Dw' Lw' D' Fw2 L' Lw' R' B2 L Lw
*OH. *L2 U L2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 F L U R' U2 B R D U2 F' 
*Clock. *UR3- DR0+ DL3- UL4+ U1- R6+ D1+ L1- ALL2+ y2 U2- R2- D2+ L2+ ALL3- UR DR DL UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U L' B L' B' L U' R' U' r b' u' 
*Square-1. *(0, -4) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -3)
*Skewb. *L' B L' U' L' U L' U B' U'


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 21, 2018)

*3x3*
15.45, 16.69, 18.07, 17.97, 12.06
ao5: 16.7
*2x2*
4.81, 4.12, 5.53, 4.02, 4.47
ao5: 4.47
*Skewb*
7.72, 8.07, 7.97, 7.08, 7.58
ao5: 7.76
*3x3 OH*
43.25, 32.21, 51.88, 45.32, 49.15
ao5: 45.91
*Pyraminx*
8.74, 5.68, 5.98, 9.00, 5.54
ao5: 6.8
*4x4*
1:25.36, 1:26.31, 1:19.29, 1:19.2, 1:29.25
ao5: 1:23.65
*2-3-4 Relay*
2:2.27


----------



## Mawo Halto (Aug 23, 2018)

3x3x3 One Handed :
(30.48), 32.23, 32.93, (34.33), 34.07

3x3x3 Blindfolded:
DNF(1:19.16)[39.80], 1:03.98[37.44], 1:17.06[28.33]

3x3x3 :
15.31, 15.97, 16.59, 18.85, 20.30

2x2x2 : 
7.83, 5.74, 4.05, 4.11, 5.44


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 25, 2018)

I have tried to create an account for the website but I have not been able to. What do I do?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2018)

Trexrush1 said:


> I have tried to create an account for the website but I have not been able to. What do I do?


I will try to help in a PM.


----------



## pjk (Aug 26, 2018)

*3x3*: 11.33, 13.80 ,14.35,13.19 , 12.94
Avg: 13.31 sec

*4x4*: (1:10.00), (51.33), 59.01, 56.61, 53.84
Avg: 56.49 sec

*5x5*: 1:33.95, 1:49.42, 1:37.00, 1:44.89, 1:38.31
Avg: 1:40.07
No warmups, overall not good.


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Aug 26, 2018)

2x2x2- 8.99, 9.63, (9.70), (5.29), 9.01 = 9.21

3x3x3- 22.24, (18.82), (25.40), 20.88, 20.39 = 21.17

4x4x4- 1:39.48, (1:35.95), (1:52.45), 1:48.44, 1:51.37 = 1:46.43

5x5x5- 3:44.61, (4:00.23), 3:57.72, (3:05.27), 3:35.41 = 3:45.91

6x6x6- 7:28.88, 7:32.45, (6:24.27), 7:04.82, (7:51.84) = 7:22.05

7x7x7- (16:44.72), (13:05.29), 13:21.26, 13:12.79, 13:34.96 = 13:23.00

3x3x3 One Handed- 1:25.23, 1:10.81, 1:18.93, (1:26.34), (1:00.84) = 1:18.32

2+3+4 Relay- 2:26.18

2+3+4+5 Relay- 5:57.09

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 14:33.39

2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay- 29:22.91

MegaMinx- 2:53.95, (3:30.26), 3:07.90, (2:48.51), 3:00.39 = 3:00.74


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 28, 2018)

Results for week 34 then - very close at the top 2: congratulations to TheDubDubJr and thecubingwizard.
Also congrats to nr 3 dat1asiandude. Also a new record in number of competitors.

*2x2x2*(163)

 1.73 applezfall
 1.84 asacuber
 1.94 thederpydank
 1.95 Sean Hartman
 1.97 NickStokerCubing
 1.97 gavinz
 2.01 Jscuber
 2.02 leomannen
 2.16 G2013
 2.19 MLGCubez
 2.27 Tanki_cubed
 2.27 TheDubDubJr
 2.30 thecubingwizard
 2.34 dat1asiandude
 2.47 THowlett
 2.48 Kyleadj
 2.60 daniel678
 2.65 cubeshepherd
 2.72 cuberkid10
 2.72 arquillian
 2.75 [email protected]
 2.85 boroc226han
 2.87 CubingwithChris
 2.89 1samko2345
 2.90 Luke Garrett
 2.94 tdm
 2.97 Jack Pfeifer
 2.97 vedroboev
 2.97 Magdamini
 2.99 Astral Cubing
 3.02 Elf
 3.03 jancsi02
 3.07 JMHCubed
 3.11 M1n1turtl3
 3.11 MrKuba600
 3.11 jihu1011
 3.14 AidanNoogie
 3.18 yaboiwierdal
 3.32 DGCubes
 3.37 OriginalUsername
 3.39 Erik
 3.42 Marcus Siu
 3.47 louismeunier
 3.48 2017LAMB06
 3.48 CubicOreo
 3.50 RobinCube
 3.55 [email protected]
 3.56 Keith Maben
 3.56 Katiedavies3103
 3.58 Zeke Mackay
 3.59 Rubiksdude4144
 3.68 tyjamamkompaxd123
 3.68 ichcubegern
 3.68 CeeEhllCuber
 3.73 MartinN13
 3.77 Pyra42
 3.77 Manatee 10235
 3.80 Lennon Dorsey
 3.82 NathanaelCubes
 3.84 obelisk477
 3.86 2016LAIL01
 3.86 Mark Boyanowski
 3.90 leudcfa
 3.90 Trexrush1
 3.95 Bundles017
 3.98 buzzteam4
 4.01 Zach Clark
 4.03 Kit Clement
 4.07 abunickabhi
 4.09 MCuber
 4.12 RahmB
 4.14 typeman5
 4.18 E-Cuber
 4.20 trav1
 4.21 Shadowjockey
 4.22 Cuz Red
 4.22 TipsterTrickster
 4.24 João Santos
 4.25 Zafimi
 4.28 Danila Ryabinin
 4.30 BradenTheMagician
 4.31 Chris Van Der Brink
 4.36 Cooki348
 4.36 begiuli65
 4.37 Schmizee
 4.38 sigalig
 4.42 DMSCUBER
 4.44 AdrianCubing
 4.46 ARandomCuber
 4.47 bennettstouder
 4.47 AMCuber
 4.49 yghklvn
 4.52 Ghost Cuber
 4.62 Tyler Fresh
 4.62 Zman04
 4.65 tigermaxi
 4.66 MusiCuber
 4.70 bhoffman492
 4.70 MattP98
 4.81 scylla
 4.83 epride17
 4.85 rubik2005
 4.86 OJ Cubing
 4.91 swankfukinc
 4.95 miasponseller
 4.97 TheCubingAddict980
 4.98 Keenan Johnson
 5.00 hotufos
 5.04 Turkey vld
 5.04 The Blockhead
 5.07 Ianwubby
 5.08 PlatonCuber
 5.10 Mawo Halto
 5.14 vorherrscher
 5.21 topppits
 5.23 Glomnipotent
 5.25 whatshisbucket
 5.37 julio974
 5.47 mrjames113083
 5.48 qwer13
 5.50 JoshuaStacker
 5.65 sadiqahmed
 5.71 KingCobble29
 5.72 Bogdan
 5.73 InlandEmpireCuber
 5.89 JL Cubing
 5.90 Nora
 6.10 RifleCat
 6.11 dschieses
 6.15 laizy
 6.52 SpartanSailor
 6.52 Smudged Cuber
 6.59 AvGalen
 6.59 VDel_234_
 6.66 Lewis
 6.71 Coeur de feu
 6.78 Awesomesaucer
 6.91 Hróar Hrólfsson
 6.92 High-JackedCubing
 7.13 Bandamo
 7.17 Brayden Adams
 7.37 SuperCheese
 7.39 Alea
 7.42 xbrandationx
 7.54 Pfannkuchener
 7.56 Dylan Swarts
 7.58 TigaJun
 7.65 CraZZ CFOP
 7.81 [email protected]
 8.19 Mike Hughey
 8.21 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.57 GTregay
 8.94 1davey29
 9.20 dnguyen2204
 9.21 Petri Krzywacki
 9.78 PIZZA!!!
 10.10 AND1000
 10.16 bgcatfan
 10.45 Jacck
 10.76 dancing_jules
 11.12 Nicholas
 11.34 Sub1Hour
 11.69 UnknownCanvas
*3x3x3*(194)

 8.07 thederpydank
 8.29 Sean Hartman
 8.30 Zeke Mackay
 8.46 Luke Garrett
 8.47 dat1asiandude
 9.01 cuberkid10
 9.18 Zach Clark
 9.21 Tanki_cubed
 9.26 thecubingwizard
 9.31 OriginalUsername
 9.34 mihnea3000
 9.37 yaboiwierdal
 9.38 NickStokerCubing
 9.42 Jscuber
 9.44 jancsi02
 9.46 CubingwithChris
 9.51 Kyleadj
 9.57 JustinTimeCuber
 9.60 Erik
 9.67 vedroboev
 9.84 AidanNoogie
 9.96 G2013
 9.97 THowlett
 10.04 asacuber
 10.06 ichcubegern
 10.10 TheDubDubJr
 10.14 Elf
 10.29 [email protected]
 10.31 jihu1011
 10.34 arquillian
 10.48 tdm
 10.53 louismeunier
 10.58 xpoes
 10.61 Marcus Siu
 10.61 DGCubes
 10.69 Zafimi
 10.79 MrKuba600
 10.90 uesyuu
 10.95 2017LAMB06
 10.99 daniel678
 11.01 Mackenzie Dy
 11.06 applezfall
 11.13 Shadowjockey
 11.19 DumplingMaster
 11.22 MLGCubez
 11.25 cubeshepherd
 11.36 M1n1turtl3
 11.38 2016LAIL01
 11.39 FailCuber
 11.55 Manatee 10235
 11.58 tolgakantarci
 11.61 RahmB
 11.67 1samko2345
 11.67 [email protected]
 11.72 Magdamini
 11.72 gavinz
 11.77 typeman5
 11.78 Bundles017
 11.79 MCuber
 11.91 Glomnipotent
 11.91 E-Cuber
 11.93 Ianwubby
 11.93 boroc226han
 11.98 yghklvn
 12.00 Mark Boyanowski
 12.11 ARandomCuber
 12.22 jaysammey777
 12.22 obelisk477
 12.24 Keenan Johnson
 12.29 tyjamamkompaxd123
 12.35 Nora
 12.41 Avinash
 12.47 Keroma12
 12.52 AdrianCubing
 12.52 leomannen
 12.59 CubicOreo
 12.59 tigermaxi
 12.68 Nitheesh fmc
 12.70 Pyra42
 12.77 BradenTheMagician
 12.78 miasponseller
 12.78 BMcCl1
 12.78 PlatonCuber
 13.02 sigalig
 13.02 leudcfa
 13.03 Kit Clement
 13.07 Zman04
 13.09 NathanaelCubes
 13.16 MattP98
 13.28 Rubiksdude4144
 13.29 sadiqahmed
 13.31 pjk
 13.58 Danila Ryabinin
 13.63 ComputerGuy365
 13.65 SpeedCubeReview
 13.83 buzzteam4
 13.89 Katiedavies3103
 13.92 RobinCube
 13.99 TipsterTrickster
 14.08 abunickabhi
 14.11 xyzzy
 14.31 MartinN13
 14.32 Turkey vld
 14.65 swankfukinc
 14.68 OJ Cubing
 14.70 Chris Van Der Brink
 14.74 Tyler Fresh
 14.79 M42
 14.84 Trexrush1
 14.96 lwhitecuber
 15.04 Sixstringcal
 15.15 Astral Cubing
 15.21 João Santos
 15.32 mrjames113083
 15.33 begiuli65
 15.43 Bogdan
 15.51 Dylan Swarts
 15.54 h2f
 15.55 RifleCat
 15.93 trav1
 15.97 CeeEhllCuber
 16.28 Cooki348
 16.45 DMSCUBER
 16.67 scylla
 16.70 AMCuber
 16.96 bhoffman492
 17.08 JMHCubed
 17.14 Mawo Halto
 17.39 audiophile121
 17.43 xbrandationx
 17.51 Alea
 17.55 vorherrscher
 17.58 Pfannkuchener
 17.59 MusiCuber
 17.65 TigaJun
 17.69 whatshisbucket
 17.77 20luky3
 17.80 The Blockhead
 17.83 Veeec
 18.09 topppits
 18.16 bennettstouder
 18.31 Bandamo
 18.32 Lennon Dorsey
 18.35 [email protected]
 18.45 epride17
 18.80 Ghost Cuber
 18.83 KingCobble29
 18.96 Coeur de feu
 19.13 bgcatfan
 19.18 hotufos
 19.18 Hróar Hrólfsson
 19.42 VDel_234_
 19.45 dnguyen2204
 19.81 Ali161102
 20.26 tuga88
 20.40 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.47 julio974
 20.72 rubik2005
 20.74 vilkkuti25
 20.86 SpartanSailor
 20.99 Jiaqi Wu
 21.06 AvGalen
 21.17 Petri Krzywacki
 21.54 laizy
 21.78 JoshuaStacker
 22.02 InlandEmpireCuber
 22.46 TheCubingAddict980
 22.73 Awesomesaucer
 22.77 Mike Hughey
 23.24 JL Cubing
 24.16 Lewis
 24.36 GTregay
 24.40 Billabob
 25.87 dancing_jules
 25.91 CraZZ CFOP
 26.34 Smudged Cuber
 26.46 dschieses
 26.76 SuperCheese
 26.93 Sub1Hour
 27.43 Schmizee
 30.62 One Wheel
 30.67 MatsBergsten
 31.39 AND1000
 31.61 Jacck
 33.00 UnknownCanvas
 35.16 Brayden Adams
 36.02 High-JackedCubing
 39.13 MJCuber05
 41.02 harish
 41.51 1davey29
 52.47 cougarscratch
 52.99 nathanj439
 1:04.52 arijitcuber2016yobro
 DNF Cuz Red
*4x4x4*(129)

 30.48 cuberkid10
 30.54 dat1asiandude
 34.32 thederpydank
 34.65 Sean Hartman
 34.85 thecubingwizard
 34.93 Erik
 34.94 ichcubegern
 35.81 jancsi02
 36.84 Shadowjockey
 37.50 jihu1011
 37.58 Elf
 37.99 Tanki_cubed
 38.77 arquillian
 39.28 G2013
 39.88 OriginalUsername
 40.44 THowlett
 41.57 2016LAIL01
 42.24 DGCubes
 42.52 Magdamini
 42.53 TheDubDubJr
 44.09 daniel678
 44.11 MCuber
 44.19 xyzzy
 44.60 Keenan Johnson
 44.78 Jscuber
 45.20 MrKuba600
 45.30 Zeke Mackay
 45.58 CubicOreo
 46.75 Marcus Siu
 46.80 yaboiwierdal
 46.87 Tyler Fresh
 47.01 tdm
 47.30 vedroboev
 48.34 RahmB
 48.76 Pyra42
 48.87 Mark Boyanowski
 49.14 CubingwithChris
 49.72 Manatee 10235
 49.87 abunickabhi
 50.39 AidanNoogie
 50.52 louismeunier
 50.58 Luke Garrett
 50.71 2017LAMB06
 50.80 BradenTheMagician
 51.17 SpeedCubeReview
 51.42 Danila Ryabinin
 51.68 Ianwubby
 52.10 tyjamamkompaxd123
 52.23 Kit Clement
 52.57 Katiedavies3103
 52.81 leudcfa
 53.23 1samko2345
 53.40 Glomnipotent
 53.41 sigalig
 53.58 Nora
 54.30 mrjames113083
 54.70 obelisk477
 54.74 boroc226han
 54.79 OJ Cubing
 54.81 AdrianCubing
 54.97 cubeshepherd
 55.30 buzzteam4
 56.24 MattP98
 56.26 ARandomCuber
 56.30 Turkey vld
 56.49 pjk
 56.68 miasponseller
 56.71 begiuli65
 56.92 trav1
 57.35 The Blockhead
 57.77 lwhitecuber
 57.78 Alea
 58.00 typeman5
 58.45 TipsterTrickster
 58.59 swankfukinc
 59.19 Chris Van Der Brink
 59.39 Trexrush1
 1:01.39 yghklvn
 1:01.82 tigermaxi
 1:02.52 Keroma12
 1:02.89 Cooki348
 1:02.91 Dylan Swarts
 1:03.67 Pfannkuchener
 1:05.86 sadiqahmed
 1:06.91 topppits
 1:07.07 AvGalen
 1:07.34 MusiCuber
 1:09.97 bennettstouder
 1:10.13 [email protected]
 1:11.87 20luky3
 1:15.25 NathanaelCubes
 1:18.25 SpartanSailor
 1:18.65 VDel_234_
 1:19.88 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:21.52 Mike Hughey
 1:21.67 bhoffman492
 1:23.65 AMCuber
 1:25.81 Hróar Hrólfsson
 1:26.66 PlatonCuber
 1:29.53 M42
 1:30.22 laizy
 1:34.79 dnguyen2204
 1:34.93 Lewis
 1:38.64 xbrandationx
 1:40.03 Coeur de feu
 1:43.58 GTregay
 1:46.43 Petri Krzywacki
 1:46.48 JoshuaStacker
 1:49.24 scylla
 1:51.93 Schmizee
 1:52.81 dancing_jules
 1:54.84 MatsBergsten
 1:59.51 Bandamo
 2:02.15 julio974
 2:02.66 KingCobble29
 2:03.90 Jacck
 2:04.48 vorherrscher
 2:07.31 Smudged Cuber
 2:10.20 CraZZ CFOP
 2:11.83 dschieses
 2:21.76 bgcatfan
 2:27.59 1davey29
 2:30.17 Billabob
 2:31.53 SuperCheese
 2:36.35 TheCubingAddict980
 2:42.16 UnknownCanvas
 4:01.43 cougarscratch
 4:30.89 High-JackedCubing
 DNF Cuz Red
*5x5x5*(87)

 1:00.17 Sean Hartman
 1:04.92 cuberkid10
 1:06.38 thecubingwizard
 1:08.90 thederpydank
 1:08.97 dat1asiandude
 1:09.30 TheDubDubJr
 1:12.35 ichcubegern
 1:12.97 Elf
 1:13.08 jihu1011
 1:13.94 Shadowjockey
 1:14.41 Erik
 1:15.32 jancsi02
 1:17.41 arquillian
 1:17.86 Tanki_cubed
 1:20.62 DGCubes
 1:24.69 Keroma12
 1:25.38 OriginalUsername
 1:26.50 abunickabhi
 1:28.04 Mark Boyanowski
 1:28.23 CubicOreo
 1:28.43 Marcus Siu
 1:30.51 Ianwubby
 1:30.83 MrKuba600
 1:31.15 Magdamini
 1:31.27 colegemuth
 1:32.31 Danila Ryabinin
 1:32.99 Glomnipotent
 1:34.36 sigalig
 1:36.19 THowlett
 1:38.14 Tyler Fresh
 1:38.68 xyzzy
 1:40.05 leudcfa
 1:40.07 pjk
 1:40.23 trav1
 1:40.31 CubingwithChris
 1:42.35 OJ Cubing
 1:42.56 begiuli65
 1:44.01 mrjames113083
 1:44.27 Keenan Johnson
 1:46.28 obelisk477
 1:46.74 cubeshepherd
 1:47.12 tdm
 1:47.48 epride17
 1:49.48 Chris Van Der Brink
 1:50.87 ARandomCuber
 1:51.49 louismeunier
 1:51.76 The Blockhead
 1:52.28 Nora
 1:52.81 BradenTheMagician
 1:54.72 AvGalen
 1:54.92 boroc226han
 1:55.30 MattP98
 1:56.07 1samko2345
 1:58.47 Pfannkuchener
 1:58.61 swankfukinc
 1:58.83 2016LAIL01
 1:58.93 Alea
 1:59.73 buzzteam4
 2:05.50 Manatee 10235
 2:07.67 lwhitecuber
 2:10.00 Pyra42
 2:10.12 yghklvn
 2:10.71 Cooki348
 2:13.52 Dylan Swarts
 2:17.29 Turkey vld
 2:19.70 NathanaelCubes
 2:27.66 bennettstouder
 2:29.47 topppits
 2:32.96 Luke Garrett
 2:33.82 Lewis
 2:38.79 Mike Hughey
 2:43.81 VDel_234_
 2:48.84 JoshuaStacker
 2:49.59 SpartanSailor
 2:55.16 bhoffman492
 2:56.78 InlandEmpireCuber
 3:00.30 Jacck
 3:12.11 M42
 3:44.66 dancing_jules
 3:45.91 Petri Krzywacki
 4:01.29 MatsBergsten
 4:26.81 dnguyen2204
 7:21.28 AND1000
 DNF Zeke Mackay
 DNF MCuber
 DNF tyjamamkompaxd123
 DNF cougarscratch
*6x6x6*(45)

 2:08.27 Shadowjockey
 2:09.06 TheDubDubJr
 2:11.88 dat1asiandude
 2:11.96 thecubingwizard
 2:15.75 arquillian
 2:19.94 Elf
 2:20.36 Tanki_cubed
 2:21.39 ichcubegern
 2:24.92 Erik
 2:31.64 jancsi02
 2:33.02 cuber3141592
 2:38.19 colegemuth
 2:43.80 Keroma12
 2:45.22 Jscuber
 2:45.74 Mark Boyanowski
 2:47.10 xyzzy
 2:50.47 Tyler Fresh
 2:51.81 THowlett
 2:52.53 OriginalUsername
 2:58.26 sigalig
 2:58.48 DGCubes
 3:00.44 Danila Ryabinin
 3:00.86 abunickabhi
 3:12.72 leudcfa
 3:20.60 The Blockhead
 3:26.73 obelisk477
 3:27.83 Nora
 3:30.57 cubeshepherd
 3:35.32 AvGalen
 3:36.84 BradenTheMagician
 3:42.88 Pfannkuchener
 3:45.77 swankfukinc
 3:47.52 Glomnipotent
 3:51.48 trav1
 3:53.26 Keenan Johnson
 3:53.86 Dylan Swarts
 4:16.51 Alea
 4:23.99 boroc226han
 4:46.01 Mike Hughey
 4:50.20 audiophile121
 4:58.86 Jacck
 5:52.35 JoshuaStacker
 6:05.50 Billabob
 6:11.91 SpartanSailor
 7:22.05 Petri Krzywacki
*7x7x7*(28)

 2:51.43 TheDubDubJr
 3:18.99 thecubingwizard
 3:22.52 ichcubegern
 3:33.25 Elf
 3:34.24 Shadowjockey
 3:45.82 dat1asiandude
 4:30.26 sigalig
 4:35.74 cuber3141592
 4:42.07 DGCubes
 4:52.38 OriginalUsername
 5:04.61 The Blockhead
 5:15.96 leudcfa
 5:28.44 Nora
 5:33.01 Glomnipotent
 5:35.46 obelisk477
 5:39.89 cubeshepherd
 5:45.36 AvGalen
 5:48.30 abunickabhi
 5:51.11 Pfannkuchener
 6:00.50 Keenan Johnson
 6:14.85 Dylan Swarts
 6:17.64 swankfukinc
 6:26.76 BradenTheMagician
 6:44.19 Mike Hughey
 12:12.52 SpartanSailor
 13:23.00 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF Ali161102
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(67)

 4.08 yaboiwierdal
 4.68 gavinz
 5.91 asacuber
 6.36 1samko2345
 6.67 thederpydank
 7.04 leomannen
 7.34 TheDubDubJr
 7.62 THowlett
 8.58 arquillian
 9.83 thecubingwizard
 11.94 G2013
 12.52 cubeshepherd
 12.85 Jack Pfeifer
 13.94 bennettstouder
 14.43 abunickabhi
 14.69 Luke Garrett
 16.53 João Santos
 16.68 Magdamini
 18.00 vedroboev
 18.76 OriginalUsername
 19.47 tyjamamkompaxd123
 19.64 daniel678
 19.95 sigalig
 21.28 DGCubes
 23.90 ichcubegern
 24.81 Mike Hughey
 25.07 MartinN13
 25.75 MatsBergsten
 26.90 MattP98
 28.11 PlatonCuber
 29.24 Danila Ryabinin
 29.37 whatshisbucket
 29.54 Shadowjockey
 29.93 Deri Nata Wijaya
 30.49 buzzteam4
 31.37 dat1asiandude
 34.17 NathanaelCubes
 34.39 TipsterTrickster
 34.59 Keenan Johnson
 36.38 jihu1011
 38.25 Cooki348
 39.50 Bogdan
 40.73 CubicOreo
 40.98 scylla
 41.60 Pyra42
 41.93 MusiCuber
 42.00 cuberkid10
 43.06 Alea
 44.28 obelisk477
 45.67 SpartanSailor
 47.78 Jacck
 48.30 RifleCat
 50.80 bhoffman492
 52.46 Glomnipotent
 58.36 yghklvn
 1:03.64 dnguyen2204
 1:04.78 Chris Van Der Brink
 1:05.93 AvGalen
 3:07.92 swankfukinc
 DNF BradenTheMagician
 DNF MrKuba600
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF The Blockhead
 DNF InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF Zach Clark
 DNF Tanki_cubed
 DNF Smudged Cuber
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(62)

 26.48 arquillian
 32.56 sigalig
 35.07 abunickabhi
 46.14 daniel678
 50.83 Keenan Johnson
 52.54 Nitheesh fmc
 57.81 vedroboev
 1:03.91 M42
 1:03.98 Mawo Halto
 1:09.00 h2f
 1:15.02 cubeshepherd
 1:16.28 TheDubDubJr
 1:17.33 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:19.02 thecubingwizard
 1:27.28 Erik
 1:28.49 Danila Ryabinin
 1:29.74 MattP98
 1:31.22 ichcubegern
 1:38.44 dat1asiandude
 1:39.62 Shadowjockey
 1:43.48 Mike Hughey
 1:45.23 xpoes
 1:51.24 MatsBergsten
 1:53.65 buzzteam4
 1:55.06 BradenTheMagician
 1:56.98 tdm
 1:58.83 jihu1011
 2:04.41 TipsterTrickster
 2:06.19 tolgakantarci
 2:08.45 elimescube
 2:08.93 Glomnipotent
 2:09.63 2016LAIL01
 2:10.91 scylla
 2:20.59 CubicOreo
 2:25.61 obelisk477
 2:30.07 Jack Pfeifer
 2:37.00 topppits
 2:45.93 Pyra42
 3:00.97 Cooki348
 3:01.83 SpartanSailor
 3:05.00 1samko2345
 3:23.37 trav1
 3:48.01 mrjames113083
 3:56.10 gavinz
 4:00.52 Bogdan
 4:49.61 AvGalen
 5:13.53 epride17
 6:02.37 Chris Van Der Brink
 8:16.45 The Blockhead
 8:46.66 swankfukinc
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF tyjamamkompaxd123
 DNF MrKuba600
 DNF Magdamini
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF leudcfa
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF Jacck
 DNF dschieses
 DNF G2013
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(18)

 2:47.32 abunickabhi
 3:17.47 arquillian
 5:31.66 daniel678
 5:45.38 M42
 5:57.44 Mike Hughey
 6:16.98 tdm
 6:20.40 MatsBergsten
 7:52.04 cubeshepherd
 8:51.80 Keenan Johnson
 9:26.68 TheDubDubJr
 9:56.97 dat1asiandude
 10:21.57 Glomnipotent
 11:15.21 Shadowjockey
 14:18.96 elimescube
 16:28.79 BradenTheMagician
 DNF MattP98
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)

 7:08.94 arquillian
 13:23.77 MatsBergsten
 13:35.53 Mike Hughey
 17:06.46 Jacck
 22:23.86 Glomnipotent
 23:40.13 cubeshepherd
 DNF M42
 DNF abunickabhi
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF abunickabhi
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF abunickabhi
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(14)

 46/51 58:29 AdrianD
 9/9 10:22 arquillian
 10/11 57:24 cubeshepherd
 8/11 47:12 MatsBergsten
 4/5 8:17 abunickabhi
 4/5 25:19 TheDubDubJr
 4/5 26:32 Jacck
 2/2 9:21 Pyra42
 2/2 11:58 Cooki348
 9/16 60:00 Mike Hughey
 0/2 10:17 gavinz
 0/2  tyjamamkompaxd123
 0/6 9:03 Brayden Adams
 1/3 24:29 dnguyen2204
*3x3x3 one-handed*(132)

 13.77 tdm
 14.06 tolgakantarci
 14.28 thederpydank
 14.88 Sean Hartman
 15.05 uesyuu
 15.23 jihu1011
 15.83 jancsi02
 15.88 Jscuber
 15.93 2017LAMB06
 16.03 GenTheThief
 16.48 Tanki_cubed
 16.64 dat1asiandude
 16.95 Erik
 17.05 cuberkid10
 17.22 Luke Garrett
 17.46 arquillian
 17.97 thecubingwizard
 17.99 asacuber
 18.04 CubingwithChris
 18.17 Kyleadj
 18.18 TheDubDubJr
 18.32 ichcubegern
 18.37 Zeke Mackay
 19.12 OriginalUsername
 19.13 ARandomCuber
 19.34 Nitheesh fmc
 19.46 xpoes
 19.63 2016LAIL01
 19.85 DGCubes
 19.91 NathanaelCubes
 20.01 CubicOreo
 20.57 AidanNoogie
 20.59 typeman5
 20.64 1samko2345
 20.64 Marcus Siu
 20.97 Magdamini
 21.14 Shadowjockey
 21.26 vedroboev
 21.27 abunickabhi
 21.37 THowlett
 21.38 sadiqahmed
 21.40 sigalig
 21.76 leomannen
 21.80 yaboiwierdal
 21.83 AdrianCubing
 22.25 gavinz
 22.40 muchacho
 22.67 begiuli65
 22.71 Mark Boyanowski
 22.84 BradenTheMagician
 23.22 Danila Ryabinin
 23.28 Elf
 23.30 seowyil[email protected]
 23.33 Sixstringcal
 23.37 yghklvn
 23.45 MrKuba600
 23.64 Manatee 10235
 23.65 Ianwubby
 23.76 leudcfa
 23.89 daniel678
 24.26 cubeshepherd
 24.43 Veeec
 24.58 xyzzy
 24.93 Glomnipotent
 25.03 Avinash
 25.11 Kit Clement
 25.68 tyjamamkompaxd123
 25.76 PlatonCuber
 26.03 Astral Cubing
 26.07 MCuber
 26.64 boroc226han
 26.68 Pyra42
 26.94 Alea
 27.26 Zafimi
 27.36 Trexrush1
 27.38 obelisk477
 27.72 qwer13
 28.19 M42
 28.23 João Santos
 28.46 [email protected]
 28.69 MattP98
 29.30 tigermaxi
 29.39 MartinN13
 29.49 Zman04
 29.91 buzzteam4
 30.03 Turkey vld
 30.15 mrjames113083
 30.22 The Blockhead
 30.87 Cooki348
 31.75 Keenan Johnson
 32.07 Underwatercuber
 32.44 Chris Van Der Brink
 32.63 SpeedCubeReview
 32.83 lwhitecuber
 33.08 Mawo Halto
 33.52 G2013
 33.79 trav1
 35.11 swankfukinc
 35.13 Bogdan
 35.58 E-Cuber
 35.80 RifleCat
 36.34 Rubiksdude4144
 36.39 epride17
 36.51 Awesomesaucer
 37.95 bennettstouder
 39.77 AvGalen
 40.08 Dylan Swarts
 40.21 InlandEmpireCuber
 44.07 miasponseller
 44.78 Coeur de feu
 44.94 Mike Hughey
 44.95 vorherrscher
 45.20 Nora
 45.46 Pfannkuchener
 45.91 AMCuber
 47.86 bgcatfan
 48.80 dnguyen2204
 51.90 julio974
 53.89 Deri Nata Wijaya
 57.19 TheCubingAddict980
 1:03.74 Jacck
 1:04.24 Smudged Cuber
 1:04.29 [email protected]
 1:05.68 KingCobble29
 1:06.73 scylla
 1:17.18 SpartanSailor
 1:18.32 Petri Krzywacki
 1:27.87 tuga88
 1:36.42 AND1000
 1:51.01 Jiaqi Wu
 1:54.13 UnknownCanvas
 DNF DMSCUBER
*3x3x3 With feet*(22)

 32.76 Elo13
 34.98 DGCubes
 46.20 Luke Garrett
 57.10 daniel678
 59.37 arquillian
 1:04.12 Zeke Mackay
 1:12.68 dat1asiandude
 1:14.24 OriginalUsername
 1:15.42 Shadowjockey
 1:17.65 TheDubDubJr
 1:21.18 cubeshepherd
 1:36.63 TipsterTrickster
 1:48.80 Mike Hughey
 2:02.93 abunickabhi
 2:03.23 ichcubegern
 2:23.35 The Blockhead
 3:25.91 miasponseller
 4:39.04 bennettstouder
 DNF MartinN13
 DNF jihu1011
 DNF boroc226han
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(33)

 23.67 CubingwithChris
 37.51 thecubingwizard
 39.38 arquillian
 42.54 TheDubDubJr
 45.22 cubeshepherd
 47.22 DGCubes
 47.39 Shadowjockey
 50.02 abunickabhi
 52.98 Marcus Siu
 57.64 vedroboev
 59.88 The Blockhead
 1:00.86 Erik
 1:10.67 Mike Hughey
 1:14.93 Zeke Mackay
 1:19.60 Danila Ryabinin
 1:24.73 Luke Garrett
 1:26.06 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:28.84 AvGalen
 1:37.09 ichcubegern
 1:37.38 TipsterTrickster
 1:52.13 swankfukinc
 1:54.36 Trexrush1
 2:01.10 MatsBergsten
 2:07.07 Pyra42
 2:10.39 OriginalUsername
 2:14.37 SpartanSailor
 2:36.37 Pfannkuchener
 3:48.45 julio974
 8:09.38 UnknownCanvas
 DNF Zafimi
 DNF Veeec
 DNF bennettstouder
 DNF Cooki348
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(32)

 23 thecubingwizard
 26 TheDubDubJr
 27 Jacck
 28 Kit Clement
 31 Shadowjockey
 31 DGCubes
 31 h2f
 33 ichcubegern
 33 andersonaap
 33 Bubbagrub
 33 Bogdan
 34 arquillian
 35 Mike Hughey
 35 asacuber
 36 OriginalUsername
 36 cubeshepherd
 38 dat1asiandude
 38 abunickabhi
 39 M42
 39 TipsterTrickster
 41 yghklvn
 46 InlandEmpireCuber
 48 Luke Garrett
 49 Trexrush1
 51 Schmizee
 56 Pyra42
 56 Cooki348
 56 PlatonCuber
 56 Jack Pfeifer
 57 The Blockhead
 DNF MCuber
 DNF SimonK
*2-3-4 Relay*(82)

 45.70 cuberkid10
 45.82 thecubingwizard
 48.76 Erik
 48.84 dat1asiandude
 49.97 Tanki_cubed
 50.52 jancsi02
 51.67 arquillian
 52.60 OriginalUsername
 53.82 jihu1011
 53.83 Shadowjockey
 54.35 Elf
 55.24 THowlett
 55.60 TheDubDubJr
 55.88 Luke Garrett
 57.07 DGCubes
 57.98 Zach Clark
 59.88 vedroboev
 1:00.21 CubingwithChris
 1:00.39 abunickabhi
 1:02.27 MrKuba600
 1:02.37 asacuber
 1:02.38 Zeke Mackay
 1:02.40 ichcubegern
 1:02.64 Mark Boyanowski
 1:02.67 BradenTheMagician
 1:06.07 Pyra42
 1:07.14 cubeshepherd
 1:07.45 Danila Ryabinin
 1:08.11 2017LAMB06
 1:10.48 obelisk477
 1:10.97 Tyler Fresh
 1:11.17 Zafimi
 1:11.43 1samko2345
 1:13.14 Keenan Johnson
 1:13.37 MattP98
 1:13.40 buzzteam4
 1:13.71 tyjamamkompaxd123
 1:14.01 tigermaxi
 1:14.07 mrjames113083
 1:15.01 leudcfa
 1:16.02 Manatee 10235
 1:18.55 Trexrush1
 1:19.76 trav1
 1:19.79 boroc226han
 1:19.86 The Blockhead
 1:19.95 Glomnipotent
 1:20.47 Chris Van Der Brink
 1:21.45 Turkey vld
 1:21.87 swankfukinc
 1:21.93 Cooki348
 1:22.63 begiuli65
 1:25.11 Nora
 1:27.11 ARandomCuber
 1:27.22 miasponseller
 1:27.34 yghklvn
 1:27.82 [email protected]
 1:28.23 Pfannkuchener
 1:36.74 NathanaelCubes
 1:40.10 AvGalen
 1:40.65 bennettstouder
 1:40.76 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:44.37 SpartanSailor
 1:45.10 PlatonCuber
 1:48.42 VDel_234_
 1:52.09 Bogdan
 1:55.75 Mike Hughey
 1:58.04 dnguyen2204
 2:02.27 AMCuber
 2:05.87 laizy
 2:08.82 Lewis
 2:12.22 scylla
 2:14.10 Coeur de feu
 2:26.18 Petri Krzywacki
 2:26.80 vorherrscher
 2:42.92 Jacck
 2:45.12 julio974
 2:55.35 Smudged Cuber
 2:55.61 bgcatfan
 3:10.74 MatsBergsten
 3:34.64 SuperCheese
 3:50.40 UnknownCanvas
 DNF TipsterTrickster
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(54)

 1:57.33 dat1asiandude
 1:57.98 cuberkid10
 1:58.63 arquillian
 1:59.50 Erik
 2:01.27 thecubingwizard
 2:03.23 bennettstouder
 2:03.37 Tanki_cubed
 2:06.96 Shadowjockey
 2:07.93 ichcubegern
 2:10.22 jihu1011
 2:15.30 jancsi02
 2:15.81 TheDubDubJr
 2:19.10 Elf
 2:23.37 OriginalUsername
 2:28.45 abunickabhi
 2:30.90 Mark Boyanowski
 2:33.84 DGCubes
 2:33.89 MrKuba600
 2:36.79 THowlett
 2:42.60 obelisk477
 2:43.89 begiuli65
 2:46.27 CubingwithChris
 2:47.98 BradenTheMagician
 2:56.13 Danila Ryabinin
 2:59.20 TipsterTrickster
 2:59.96 Tyler Fresh
 3:00.96 Chris Van Der Brink
 3:05.27 cubeshepherd
 3:10.18 buzzteam4
 3:10.61 tyjamamkompaxd123
 3:11.25 trav1
 3:11.88 leudcfa
 3:13.16 Glomnipotent
 3:14.29 Pfannkuchener
 3:18.22 Nora
 3:22.30 Astral Cubing
 3:23.09 Manatee 10235
 3:25.37 The Blockhead
 3:34.58 boroc226han
 3:36.66 swankfukinc
 3:40.36 AvGalen
 3:41.50 Pyra42
 3:54.40 Turkey vld
 3:54.56 Cooki348
 4:19.38 Luke Garrett
 4:40.43 Mike Hughey
 4:40.95 InlandEmpireCuber
 5:15.22 Lewis
 5:25.61 SpartanSailor
 5:57.09 Petri Krzywacki
 6:06.27 dnguyen2204
 6:06.75 Jacck
 6:18.16 [email protected]
 7:23.94 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(27)

 4:08.87 thecubingwizard
 4:18.96 Elf
 4:19.15 arquillian
 4:26.52 TheDubDubJr
 4:30.35 Tanki_cubed
 4:36.93 Erik
 4:40.58 ichcubegern
 5:17.16 OriginalUsername
 5:30.52 Shadowjockey
 5:39.60 DGCubes
 5:55.23 abunickabhi
 6:01.23 cubeshepherd
 6:10.43 TipsterTrickster
 6:38.97 Glomnipotent
 6:44.11 leudcfa
 6:45.44 The Blockhead
 6:55.99 obelisk477
 6:56.23 swankfukinc
 7:22.93 trav1
 7:42.76 Pfannkuchener
 8:07.16 AvGalen
 9:44.04 Mike Hughey
 10:57.29 Jacck
 11:06.16 SpartanSailor
 12:11.81 InlandEmpireCuber
 14:33.39 Petri Krzywacki
 14:51.41 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)

 7:30.49 thecubingwizard
 7:30.90 TheDubDubJr
 7:56.99 Shadowjockey
 8:23.13 Elf
 8:32.39 ichcubegern
 9:45.89 DGCubes
 10:16.49 Danila Ryabinin
 10:17.49 OriginalUsername
 10:45.12 abunickabhi
 11:20.92 The Blockhead
 11:47.72 leudcfa
 11:59.84 cubeshepherd
 12:56.32 Glomnipotent
 13:09.33 obelisk477
 13:32.22 BradenTheMagician
 13:43.69 swankfukinc
 13:49.28 Pfannkuchener
 13:58.61 AvGalen
 16:21.76 Mike Hughey
 23:01.28 SpartanSailor
 29:22.91 Petri Krzywacki
*Clock*(47)

 6.34 TipsterTrickster
 6.94 TheDubDubJr
 7.39 MartinN13
 7.54 ARandomCuber
 8.25 vedroboev
 8.67 Sean Hartman
 8.78 Kit Clement
 9.24 MLGCubez
 9.45 buzzteam4
 9.63 MattP98
 9.98 cubeshepherd
 10.45 dat1asiandude
 10.85 CubingwithChris
 11.16 Tanki_cubed
 11.23 MCuber
 12.14 Keenan Johnson
 12.15 trav1
 12.64 Marcus Siu
 12.87 G2013
 12.91 Shadowjockey
 12.99 THowlett
 13.08 DGCubes
 13.13 daniel678
 13.20 BradenTheMagician
 13.73 RyuKagamine
 13.96 InlandEmpireCuber
 15.30 Ghost Cuber
 15.60 thecubingwizard
 15.92 OriginalUsername
 16.09 mrjames113083
 16.36 Luke Garrett
 17.47 Magdamini
 17.85 Turkey vld
 18.04 AvGalen
 18.81 NathanaelCubes
 18.99 Mike Hughey
 19.23 The Blockhead
 19.82 JoshuaStacker
 21.33 swankfukinc
 23.45 Alea
 24.43 Lewis
 24.84 obelisk477
 26.87 tyjamamkompaxd123
 29.20 Trexrush1
 30.11 topppits
 33.91 boroc226han
 38.40 julio974
*Megaminx*(63)

 49.69 Elf
 51.58 thecubingwizard
 52.06 AidanNoogie
 56.25 miasponseller
 59.83 GenTheThief
 1:01.32 Magdamini
 1:02.27 DGCubes
 1:02.69 dat1asiandude
 1:03.27 whatshisbucket
 1:04.08 Shadowjockey
 1:09.19 thederpydank
 1:11.28 jancsi02
 1:11.46 arquillian
 1:12.01 TheDubDubJr
 1:12.13 CubicOreo
 1:17.40 MrKuba600
 1:19.82 THowlett
 1:22.48 CubingwithChris
 1:23.49 OriginalUsername
 1:23.52 trav1
 1:29.28 cubeshepherd
 1:30.38 Kit Clement
 1:32.25 2016LAIL01
 1:33.43 Luke Garrett
 1:36.27 Turkey vld
 1:37.86 begiuli65
 1:38.03 obelisk477
 1:38.05 leudcfa
 1:40.19 daniel678
 1:41.52 TipsterTrickster
 1:41.87 RifleCat
 1:46.30 T1_M0
 1:47.18 swankfukinc
 1:51.41 Marcus Siu
 1:54.49 Chris Van Der Brink
 1:55.34 Cuz Red
 1:55.37 Keenan Johnson
 1:56.77 The Blockhead
 1:58.06 DumplingMaster
 2:00.11 NathanaelCubes
 2:00.13 boroc226han
 2:01.58 BradenTheMagician
 2:04.31 Pyra42
 2:07.89 abunickabhi
 2:08.63 tdm
 2:09.18 Lewis
 2:11.33 scylla
 2:16.71 mrjames113083
 2:16.85 Glomnipotent
 2:17.19 Tanki_cubed
 2:22.41 Coeur de feu
 2:38.26 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:42.34 Mike Hughey
 2:49.86 Pfannkuchener
 3:00.75 Petri Krzywacki
 3:13.26 AvGalen
 3:28.95 CeeEhllCuber
 3:38.71 Cooki348
 3:47.61 Jacck
 3:50.43 JoshuaStacker
 4:04.69 julio974
 5:26.69 UnknownCanvas
 DNF G2013
*Pyraminx*(122)

 2.95 Magdamini
 3.09 RobinCube
 3.11 Chris Van Der Brink
 3.11 thecubingwizard
 3.12 Pyra42
 3.18 oliviervlcube
 3.33 MLGCubez
 3.40 DGCubes
 3.48 CornerCutter
 3.50 THowlett
 3.51 2016LAIL01
 3.59 CubingwithChris
 3.61 MartinN13
 3.62 MrKuba600
 3.67 E-Cuber
 3.67 Bundles017
 3.71 NickStokerCubing
 3.73 cubeshepherd
 3.80 Cooki348
 3.83 Ghost Cuber
 3.86 dat1asiandude
 4.03 TheDubDubJr
 4.07 Sean Hartman
 4.12 vedroboev
 4.18 mihnea3000
 4.21 JMHCubed
 4.22 Shadowjockey
 4.46 asacuber
 4.57 leomannen
 4.68 CubicOreo
 4.71 MCuber
 4.93 ichcubegern
 4.97 Rubiksdude4144
 4.99 Zeke Mackay
 5.01 cuberkid10
 5.06 Marcus Siu
 5.18 Kyleadj
 5.21 tyjamamkompaxd123
 5.29 João Santos
 5.36 1samko2345
 5.37 thederpydank
 5.43 daniel678
 5.45 G2013
 5.50 BradenTheMagician
 5.60 boroc226han
 5.67 Keith Maben
 5.69 Turkey vld
 5.76 M1n1turtl3
 5.80 PlatonCuber
 5.86 Elf
 5.90 OriginalUsername
 5.93 tigermaxi
 5.94 trav1
 5.95 jancsi02
 6.01 rubik2005
 6.01 2017LAMB06
 6.07 leudcfa
 6.18 Luke Garrett
 6.18 bhoffman492
 6.37 ARandomCuber
 6.43 Tanki_cubed
 6.62 KingCobble29
 6.80 AMCuber
 6.83 Awesomesaucer
 6.91 Manatee 10235
 6.92 MattP98
 7.02 Keenan Johnson
 7.15 mrjames113083
 7.24 [email protected]
 7.39 bennettstouder
 7.46 Zafimi
 7.54 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.57 NathanaelCubes
 7.63 [email protected]
 7.93 arquillian
 7.94 Lennon Dorsey
 8.20 Lewis
 8.29 Ianwubby
 8.50 The Blockhead
 8.65 Kit Clement
 8.70 Brayden Adams
 8.71 Trexrush1
 8.82 buzzteam4
 8.85 MJCuber05
 9.17 begiuli65
 9.26 jihu1011
 9.49 UnknownCanvas
 9.57 Bogdan
 9.68 Glomnipotent
 9.87 Alea
 9.95 swankfukinc
 10.23 Danila Ryabinin
 10.51 miasponseller
 10.60 High-JackedCubing
 10.97 sigalig
 11.07 RifleCat
 11.07 CeeEhllCuber
 11.21 Coeur de feu
 11.32 Dylan Swarts
 11.69 AvGalen
 11.73 DMSCUBER
 11.87 Mike Hughey
 12.12 dschieses
 12.19 JoshuaStacker
 12.32 scylla
 12.67 tuga88
 12.73 abunickabhi
 12.77 TheCubingAddict980
 13.05 obelisk477
 13.36 Hróar Hrólfsson
 13.64 Schmizee
 13.93 AND1000
 14.31 julio974
 15.05 topppits
 15.54 Smudged Cuber
 15.67 PIZZA!!!
 16.15 SuperCheese
 18.80 dnguyen2204
 19.47 laizy
 22.23 Jiaqi Wu
 22.48 SpartanSailor
 38.90 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(87)

 8.13 thederpydank
 10.21 Marcus Siu
 10.60 thecubingwizard
 11.55 Jack Pfeifer
 11.79 dat1asiandude
 11.84 M1n1turtl3
 11.91 Shadowjockey
 12.17 ichcubegern
 12.55 daniel678
 13.14 cuberkid10
 13.26 Zeke Mackay
 14.62 THowlett
 14.94 Kyleadj
 15.97 Zach Clark
 16.13 Sean Hartman
 17.00 DGCubes
 17.41 BradenTheMagician
 17.99 sigalig
 18.14 trav1
 18.19 leomannen
 18.79 Luke Garrett
 19.22 G2013
 19.30 AidanNoogie
 19.68 Tanki_cubed
 20.03 Turkey vld
 20.24 arquillian
 20.98 CubingwithChris
 21.00 Keenan Johnson
 21.05 TheDubDubJr
 21.19 Magdamini
 22.10 Rubiksdude4144
 22.28 leudcfa
 22.37 OriginalUsername
 22.65 MattP98
 22.93 cubeshepherd
 23.05 João Santos
 23.26 vedroboev
 23.85 MrKuba600
 23.89 CubicOreo
 24.75 TipsterTrickster
 26.76 tyjamamkompaxd123
 26.95 MartinN13
 27.78 Elf
 28.03 1samko2345
 28.17 bhoffman492
 29.08 2017LAMB06
 29.80 Kit Clement
 30.26 Ghost Cuber
 30.53 [email protected]
 30.85 The Blockhead
 30.98 mrjames113083
 32.32 MCuber
 34.20 tigermaxi
 34.73 buzzteam4
 36.26 Chris Van Der Brink
 37.30 dancing_jules
 39.42 bennettstouder
 40.11 Bogdan
 42.58 Lewis
 44.00 boroc226han
 44.49 RahmB
 44.64 begiuli65
 45.98 whatshisbucket
 46.08 typeman5
 48.54 Mike Hughey
 49.54 JoshuaStacker
 49.88 RifleCat
 50.50 InlandEmpireCuber
 51.51 Glomnipotent
 52.81 Alea
 54.85 laizy
 56.22 h2f
 56.90 vorherrscher
 58.84 lwhitecuber
 59.73 obelisk477
 1:00.82 CeeEhllCuber
 1:01.69 Mackenzie Dy
 1:04.43 miasponseller
 1:05.84 AvGalen
 1:06.08 Dylan Swarts
 1:06.89 Pyra42
 1:08.41 NathanaelCubes
 1:13.97 Jacck
 1:33.62 swankfukinc
 1:37.71 SuperCheese
 1:47.11 scylla
 5:27.35 abunickabhi
*Skewb*(111)

 3.54 Kyleadj
 3.65 Magdamini
 3.89 daniel678
 3.95 dat1asiandude
 3.98 MLGCubez
 4.14 Sean Hartman
 4.14 asacuber
 4.15 [email protected]
 4.33 MrKuba600
 4.39 Jack Pfeifer
 4.57 Daniel Johnson
 4.72 Marcus Siu
 4.78 Trexrush1
 5.00 bhoffman492
 5.02 CeeEhllCuber
 5.04 M1n1turtl3
 5.07 CubingwithChris
 5.12 TheDubDubJr
 5.20 tyjamamkompaxd123
 5.24 thecubingwizard
 5.26 cubeshepherd
 5.30 THowlett
 5.33 Shadowjockey
 5.46 Keith Maben
 5.50 2016LAIL01
 5.58 vedroboev
 5.63 trav1
 5.64 thederpydank
 5.68 CubicOreo
 5.74 TipsterTrickster
 5.76 Luke Garrett
 5.86 1samko2345
 5.86 Zeke Mackay
 5.90 PlatonCuber
 5.95 ichcubegern
 5.96 leudcfa
 6.01 AdrianCubing
 6.05 BradenTheMagician
 6.06 DGCubes
 6.22 Tanki_cubed
 6.38 Kit Clement
 6.41 Turkey vld
 6.49 MartinN13
 6.54 G2013
 6.54 tigermaxi
 6.57 João Santos
 6.60 mihnea3000
 6.76 MattP98
 6.92 arquillian
 6.96 MCuber
 6.99 cuberkid10
 7.02 boroc226han
 7.03 JMHCubed
 7.17 Chris Van Der Brink
 7.28 OriginalUsername
 7.32 NathanaelCubes
 7.72 Elf
 7.76 AMCuber
 7.78 ARandomCuber
 7.81 Rubiksdude4144
 7.87 Ghost Cuber
 7.96 hotufos
 7.96 RobinCube
 8.20 InlandEmpireCuber
 8.32 whatshisbucket
 8.54 JoshuaStacker
 8.68 buzzteam4
 8.72 Lennon Dorsey
 8.77 Lewis
 8.77 Schmizee
 9.15 Keenan Johnson
 9.54 The Blockhead
 9.54 Coeur de feu
 9.57 Bogdan
 9.73 Ianwubby
 9.81 Pyra42
 9.90 jancsi02
 10.04 Manatee 10235
 10.16 Danila Ryabinin
 10.54 mrjames113083
 10.55 Alea
 11.02 dschieses
 11.37 MJCuber05
 11.85 [email protected]
 12.13 miasponseller
 12.21 Mike Hughey
 12.22 Dylan Swarts
 12.29 RifleCat
 12.79 topppits
 13.24 Smudged Cuber
 13.65 SpartanSailor
 13.69 Cooki348
 14.55 DMSCUBER
 14.78 Hróar Hrólfsson
 15.36 swankfukinc
 15.40 E-Cuber
 15.62 1davey29
 18.80 begiuli65
 19.02 obelisk477
 21.72 Glomnipotent
 21.94 AND1000
 22.10 Jacck
 22.54 Brayden Adams
 22.91 SuperCheese
 25.02 AvGalen
 25.07 julio974
 25.13 MatsBergsten
 26.42 UnknownCanvas
 28.48 PIZZA!!!
 39.56 scylla
 41.23 KingCobble29
*Kilominx*(31)

 21.88 bhoffman492
 22.89 cubeshepherd
 26.11 DGCubes
 29.88 Zafimi
 29.94 TheDubDubJr
 31.28 OriginalUsername
 32.04 Sean Hartman
 34.27 ichcubegern
 35.87 CubicOreo
 38.86 trav1
 41.97 Turkey vld
 42.40 CubingwithChris
 44.00 RifleCat
 45.48 Shadowjockey
 45.58 Kit Clement
 49.46 Chris Van Der Brink
 51.63 Zeke Mackay
 53.48 The Blockhead
 54.33 Lewis
 54.61 Tanki_cubed
 56.19 swankfukinc
 57.97 THowlett
 59.17 Luke Garrett
 1:01.99 JoshuaStacker
 1:03.08 obelisk477
 1:03.59 abunickabhi
 1:07.27 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:13.43 Mike Hughey
 1:22.15 AvGalen
 1:27.91 julio974
 2:32.74 SpartanSailor
*Mini Guildford*(27)

 3:49.88 thecubingwizard
 4:41.38 Shadowjockey
 4:43.60 TheDubDubJr
 4:47.76 DGCubes
 5:15.60 OriginalUsername
 5:19.26 cubeshepherd
 5:42.17 daniel678
 5:48.92 BradenTheMagician
 6:00.61 trav1
 6:19.75 CubingwithChris
 6:44.63 swankfukinc
 6:48.47 Luke Garrett
 7:09.64 tyjamamkompaxd123
 7:16.85 The Blockhead
 7:21.59 RahmB
 7:23.95 Turkey vld
 7:29.59 abunickabhi
 7:44.00 obelisk477
 7:53.78 RifleCat
 8:09.83 Alea
 8:25.83 Chris Van Der Brink
 9:07.79 InlandEmpireCuber
 9:26.26 Glomnipotent
 9:30.03 AvGalen
 10:26.60 Mike Hughey
 13:14.36 vilkkuti25
 13:20.05 JoshuaStacker

*Contest results*

 1580 TheDubDubJr
 1577 thecubingwizard
 1460 dat1asiandude
 1414 Shadowjockey
 1387 arquillian
 1375 DGCubes
 1341 cubeshepherd
 1297 ichcubegern
 1275 OriginalUsername
 1195 THowlett
 1157 Tanki_cubed
 1144 CubingwithChris
 1100 thederpydank
 1097 Elf
 1095 Luke Garrett
 1087 cuberkid10
 1071 Sean Hartman
 1033 daniel678
 1019 vedroboev
 1014 abunickabhi
 1010 Magdamini
 998 MrKuba600
 986 jancsi02
 943 BradenTheMagician
 943 Marcus Siu
 925 Erik
 919 Zeke Mackay
 906 CubicOreo
 885 jihu1011
 878 1samko2345
 852 leudcfa
 834 Keenan Johnson
 826 G2013
 825 asacuber
 823 trav1
 805 tyjamamkompaxd123
 805 2016LAIL01
 799 Pyra42
 775 obelisk477
 761 Danila Ryabinin
 748 boroc226han
 741 Glomnipotent
 728 Kyleadj
 724 MattP98
 718 sigalig
 717 Chris Van Der Brink
 708 The Blockhead
 692 buzzteam4
 688 tdm
 676 Kit Clement
 671 2017LAMB06
 668 Turkey vld
 667 MCuber
 661 TipsterTrickster
 646 NathanaelCubes
 639 AidanNoogie
 637 ARandomCuber
 637 Mark Boyanowski
 628 Manatee 10235
 619 Jscuber
 610 leomannen
 598 swankfukinc
 595 MartinN13
 593 Mike Hughey
 583 yaboiwierdal
 578 MLGCubez
 575 Cooki348
 575 begiuli65
 560 mrjames113083
 546 [email protected]
 544 M1n1turtl3
 538 Trexrush1
 529 tigermaxi
 514 Ianwubby
 510 PlatonCuber
 508 [email protected]
 497 João Santos
 497 gavinz
 478 bennettstouder
 465 Rubiksdude4144
 462 bhoffman492
 457 Zafimi
 454 NickStokerCubing
 453 miasponseller
 450 Tyler Fresh
 447 yghklvn
 445 Zach Clark
 445 AdrianCubing
 444 AvGalen
 442 Jack Pfeifer
 435 InlandEmpireCuber
 429 louismeunier
 428 typeman5
 418 Nora
 404 Alea
 395 E-Cuber
 394 RobinCube
 389 RahmB
 384 Bogdan
 380 xyzzy
 364 JMHCubed
 354 mihnea3000
 350 Bundles017
 350 Ghost Cuber
 343 CeeEhllCuber
 342 AMCuber
 336 Pfannkuchener
 325 RifleCat
 324 xpoes
 324 tolgakantarci
 322 M42
 321 applezfall
 312 Astral Cubing
 309 Lewis
 309 scylla
 308 Dylan Swarts
 307 SpartanSailor
 302 Katiedavies3103
 300 OJ Cubing
 297 sadiqahmed
 296 Nitheesh fmc
 295 Keroma12
 292 uesyuu
 289 whatshisbucket
 289 MatsBergsten
 287 Keith Maben
 264 JoshuaStacker
 260 Jacck
 258 topppits
 258 Lennon Dorsey
 245 lwhitecuber
 236 SpeedCubeReview
 235 Zman04
 234 Coeur de feu
 234 pjk
 227 Mawo Halto
 226 epride17
 207 MusiCuber
 204 DMSCUBER
 199 Schmizee
 198 Avinash
 198 h2f
 192 KingCobble29
 190 vorherrscher
 190 GenTheThief
 187 dnguyen2204
 183 DumplingMaster
 181 Deri Nata Wijaya
 181 julio974
 180 JustinTimeCuber
 174 rubik2005
 172 Mackenzie Dy
 170 Sixstringcal
 161 VDel_234_
 158 hotufos
 158 Petri Krzywacki
 153 Awesomesaucer
 149 FailCuber
 146 Hróar Hrólfsson
 146 laizy
 141 Veeec
 138 dschieses
 137 Smudged Cuber
 134 TheCubingAddict980
 131 jaysammey777
 131 Cuz Red
 120 xbrandationx
 119 oliviervlcube
 118 Brayden Adams
 116 BMcCl1
 116 CornerCutter
 115 [email protected]
 108 colegemuth
 106 qwer13
 105 20luky3
 104 ComputerGuy365
 103 Daniel Johnson
 103 Bandamo
 103 dancing_jules
 98 bgcatfan
 93 UnknownCanvas
 90 muchacho
 84 SuperCheese
 82 TigaJun
 82 MJCuber05
 81 audiophile121
 75 High-JackedCubing
 71 tuga88
 69 cuber3141592
 68 AND1000
 68 GTregay
 68 JL Cubing
 57 elimescube
 56 CraZZ CFOP
 52 Ali161102
 50 1davey29
 49 Jiaqi Wu
 46 Underwatercuber
 45 vilkkuti25
 45 Billabob
 37 AdrianD
 36 T1_M0
 34 Bubbagrub
 34 andersonaap
 26 Elo13
 25 RyuKagamine
 24 PIZZA!!!
 23 Sub1Hour
 20 cougarscratch
 17 One Wheel
 12 SimonK
 9 harish
 6 nathanj439
 5 Nicholas
 5 arijitcuber2016yobro


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 28, 2018)

Time for thecubicle.us lottery. Hope for 100 or 64 or 2 or something else that
obviously is not a prime . We turn the wheel and it stops at number 91.

Och, another *semiprime*.

And =
\[ \overset6{\underset1{\sum i^2}} \].

Nice.

And after that math lesson, who is the lucky winner? It is *InlandEmpireCuber!*
Congratulations!

(why is the sum so far at the right? i'm not friends with the bb code editor)


----------

